# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αγορά iPhone από εξωτερικό

## stergios_ath

Αν κάποιος έχει αγοράσει απο Η.Π.Α. το iphone και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάπως στην παραγγελία;

----------


## un4moa

www.byserv.com

ο καλυτερος μακραν....οτι εχω παρει στην ωρα του και με καλυτερεσ τιμες

----------


## ntrim

> www.byserv.com
> 
> ο καλυτερος μακραν....οτι εχω παρει στην ωρα του και με καλυτερεσ τιμες


Μόλις μου έκαναν προσφορά με τελική τιμή (φόροι τελωνεία, μεταφορικά κ.λ.π.):

- iPhone   8 GB -> 370,00 ευρώ
- iPhone 16 GB -> 450,00 ευρώ

Πως τις βλέπετε τις τιμές;

----------


## ariadgr

> Μόλις μου έκαναν προσφορά με τελική τιμή (φόροι τελωνεία, μεταφορικά κ.λ.π.):
> 
> - iPhone   8 GB -> 370,00 ευρώ
> - iPhone 16 GB -> 450,00 ευρώ
> 
> Πως τις βλέπετε τις τιμές;


Για ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ.
Είναι λίγο φθηνότερα, σου εγγυάται ότι δεν θα πληρώσεις τελωνείο (_Note: we do guarantee no import tax or charges_), έχει 100% positive feedback, στέλνει άμεσα* με tracking number (συστημένη αποστολή).
Για τη συγκεκριμένη πωλήτρια έχω διαβάσει μόνο θέτικά σχόλια.

* αντίθετα με το link που δίνεις στο οποίο δεν έχουν ετοιμοπαράδοτο το προϊόν, αλλά αφού πληρώσεις θα το αγοράσουν, θα περιμένουν να τους παραδοθεί και μετά θα στο στείλουν.

Βέβαια με την προσφορά που τρέχει τώρα στην Αγγλία (8GB με £169), αν έχεις κάποιο γνωστό συμφέρει να του ζητήσεις να σου στείλει ένα.

----------


## RyDeR

> www.byserv.com
> 
> ο καλυτερος μακραν....οτι εχω παρει στην ωρα του και με καλυτερεσ τιμες


 :Thinking:  

Θα ρωτησω τον "θειο" ποσο θελει για κανα MacBook.  :Thinking:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Μόλις μου έκαναν προσφορά με τελική τιμή (φόροι τελωνεία, μεταφορικά κ.λ.π.):
> 
> - iPhone   8 GB -> 370,00 ευρώ
> - iPhone 16 GB -> 450,00 ευρώ
> 
> Πως τις βλέπετε τις τιμές;


Μία απο τα ίδια και σε μένα.


...Νομίζω πως στο ebay το βρίσκεις και φθηνότερο.

........Auto merged post: stergios_ath added 10 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........




> Θα ρωτησω τον "θειο" ποσο θελει για κανα MacBook.


Έχεις το iphone RyDeR;

----------


## RyDeR

> Έχεις το iphone RyDeR;


Ναι, αμέ.

Βέβαια το πήρα απο την πωλήτρια που λέει ο ariadgr.  :Wink:

----------


## stergios_ath

Ψάχνω στο ebay και οι περισσότεροι δεν το στέλνουν Ελλάδα!

Καμία ιδέα κανείς; Κανέναν γνωστό εκτελωνιστή να μας βοηθήσεις; :Whistle:

----------


## ariadgr

> Ψάχνω στο ebay και οι περισσότεροι δεν το στέλνουν Ελλάδα!
> 
> Καμία ιδέα κανείς;


Το link που έδωσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα δε σου κάνει;

----------


## Tiven

> Ψάχνω στο ebay και οι περισσότεροι δεν το στέλνουν Ελλάδα!
> 
> Καμία ιδέα κανείς; Κανέναν γνωστό εκτελωνιστή να μας βοηθήσεις;


Άμα την ξέρει "καλά" την δουλειά του αυτός που το στέλνει , δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για τελωνείο καθόλου.

Εμένα να φανταστείς μου το έστειλε με fedex και δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω το πως και το γιατί αλλά μου άρεσε  :Razz:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Άμα την ξέρει "καλά" την δουλειά του αυτός που το στέλνει , δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για τελωνείο καθόλου.
> 
> Εμένα να φανταστείς μου το έστειλε με fedex και δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω το πως και το γιατί αλλά μου άρεσε


Άρα τελική πόσο σου ήρθε; :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

> Άρα τελική πόσο σου ήρθε;


390 - 400 euro απ'ότι θυμάμαι

----------


## ownagE_

> Ψάχνω στο ebay και οι περισσότεροι δεν το στέλνουν Ελλάδα!
> 
> Καμία ιδέα κανείς; Κανέναν γνωστό εκτελωνιστή να μας βοηθήσεις;



iPhone 8GB

iPhone 16GB

Ολη η Ελλαδα απο κει παιρνει iPhones  :Razz:

----------


## nickolas2005

Τι εχετε κανει πλουσια ενω στελνουν και αλλοι αξιολογοι πωλητες Ελλαδα και σε φθηνοτερες τιμες...

----------


## RyDeR

> Τι εχετε κανει πλουσια ενω στελνουν και αλλοι αξιολογοι πωλητες Ελλαδα και σε φθηνοτερες τιμες...


Όταν είναι κάτι σίγουρο όμως... Εγγυώνται οι άλλοι το τελωνείο; Αν χρεωθώ θα μου κάνουν refund; Αγόρασαν άλλοι Έλληνες απο 'κει; 

Όταν καλύπτεσαι απο αυτά, πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τα 10-20€ παραπάνω.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Όταν είναι κάτι σίγουρο όμως... Εγγυώνται οι άλλοι το τελωνείο; Αν χρεωθώ θα μου κάνουν refund; Αγόρασαν άλλοι Έλληνες απο 'κει; 
> 
> Όταν καλύπτεσαι απο αυτά, πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τα 10-20€ παραπάνω.


Νομίζω πως δεν μιλάμε μόνο για €10-20, αλλά για πιο μεγάλη διαφορά!

........Auto merged post: stergios_ath added 0 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........




> Τι εχετε κανει πλουσια ενω στελνουν και αλλοι αξιολογοι πωλητες Ελλαδα και σε φθηνοτερες τιμες...


Έχεις να προτείνεις κανέναν; :Thinking:

----------


## ikaros

Το εμπιστεύεστε το ByServ? Πόσοι εδώ μέσα έχουν κάνει αγορές από αυτό?

----------


## ntrim

> Βέβαια με την προσφορά που τρέχει τώρα στην Αγγλία (8GB με £169), αν έχεις κάποιο γνωστό συμφέρει να του ζητήσεις να σου στείλει ένα.


Το έψαξε φίλος στην Αγγλία, και μάλλον θα καταφέρει να το πάρει στην τιμή αυτή £169 (χωρίς συμβόλαιο εννοείται).  :One thumb up: 

Αν πάνε όλα καλά, ariadgr, χρωστάω κέρασμα!  :Worthy:  :Clap:

----------


## ownagE_

Εγω παντως τωρα βλεπω στο site


```
16GB for just £329
 

Please note: 8GB iPhone is no longer available.
```

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγω παντως τωρα βλεπω στο site
> Please note: 8GB iPhone is no longer available.


http://www.news.com/8301-13579_3-9928901-37.html

----------


## ownagE_

Απολυτως λογικο  :Wink:

----------


## TearDrop

Εγώ πάντως πήρα απο ebay.co.uk 2 iphone με τελική 600ε και τα δύο, μαζί με τα μεταφορικά. Λογικά απο εβδομάδα θα τα έχω στα χέρια μου. Ούτε άγχος για τελωνεία ούτε τίποτα. Τζάμπα καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με τους χαμπουργκεράδες και τους κάνουμε και πλούσιους. Στο Αγγλικό ebay έχουν πέσει πολύ οι τιμές.

----------


## Tiven

> Εγώ πάντως πήρα απο ebay.co.uk 2 iphone με τελική 600ε και τα δύο, μαζί με τα μεταφορικά. Λογικά απο εβδομάδα θα τα έχω στα χέρια μου. Ούτε άγχος για τελωνεία ούτε τίποτα. Τζάμπα καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με τους χαμπουργκεράδες και τους κάνουμε και πλούσιους. Στο Αγγλικό ebay έχουν πέσει πολύ οι τιμές.


Ναι , αλλά από τους χαμπουργκεράδες το παίρνουμε 200 Ευρώ λιγότερα  :Wink:

----------


## eniac

> Το έψαξε φίλος στην Αγγλία, και μάλλον θα καταφέρει να το πάρει στην τιμή αυτή £169 (χωρίς συμβόλαιο εννοείται).


εγώ απ' ότι ρώτησα φίλο απο Αγγλία, η τιμή αυτή είναι με συμβόλαιο...
Αν πάντως υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη μ' αυτό το θέμα, ενημέρωσε, να παραγγείλω κ εγώ
στο φίλο μου...  :One thumb up:  (yo nigga  :Razz: )

----------


## ariadgr

> εγώ απ' ότι ρώτησα φίλο απο Αγγλία, η τιμή αυτή είναι με συμβόλαιο...


Γενικώς τα iPhones πωλούνται από την Apple "μόνο με συμβόλαιο", αλλά το συμβόλαιο το κάνεις όταν πας σπίτι σου από το PC σου (στο κατάστημα αγοράζεις μόνο τη συσκευή)  :Wink:

----------


## eniac

κ αν δεν το κάνεις..?  :Whistle: 
Δε νομίζω να μπορείς να μείνεις έτσι ε..?
Κάτι θα έχουν σκεφτεί...

Ενημέρωσε έστω κ με πμ για λεπτομέρειες, αν είναι να φύγει παραγγελίαααα...!!!

----------


## Tiven

> κ αν δεν το κάνεις..? 
> Δε νομίζω να μπορείς να μείνεις έτσι ε..?
> Κάτι θα έχουν σκεφτεί...
> 
> Ενημέρωσε έστω κ με πμ για λεπτομέρειες, αν είναι να φύγει παραγγελίαααα...!!!


Φυσικά και μπορείς να μείνεις έτσι  :One thumb up: 

Απλά θα το ξεκλειδώσεις με "άλλο τρόπο" και όχι με τον δικό τους που ενεργοποιείς το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## eniac

αυτά είναι νέα...!!!!!  :One thumb up: 

(stadar έτσι? μη το φέρουμε κ μείνει έτσι...)

thanks!!!

----------


## Tiven

> αυτά είναι νέα...!!!!! 
> 
> (stadar έτσι? μη το φέρουμε κ μείνει έτσι...)
> 
> thanks!!!


Εγώ έτσι το έκανα πάντως  :One thumb up: 



Υπάρχουν πλέον αρκετά προγράμματα που κάνουν "αυτή την δουλειά".

Pwnage tool,Ziphone,iPlus, κλπ

----------


## stergios_ath

> Εγώ πάντως πήρα απο ebay.co.uk 2 iphone με τελική 600ε και τα δύο, μαζί με τα μεταφορικά. Λογικά απο εβδομάδα θα τα έχω στα χέρια μου. Ούτε άγχος για τελωνεία ούτε τίποτα. Τζάμπα καθόμαστε και ασχολούμαστε με τους χαμπουργκεράδες και τους κάνουμε και πλούσιους. Στο Αγγλικό ebay έχουν πέσει πολύ οι τιμές.


Παίζει να μου πεις απο ποιόν τα προμηθεύτικες, γιατί τα €300 τελική είναι πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## RyDeR

> Ναι , αλλά από τους χαμπουργκεράδες το παίρνουμε 200 Ευρώ λιγότερα


Δηλαδή μπορείς να μου βρείς 2 iPhones με 400€ συνολικά;  :Thinking:

----------


## nickolas2005

> Δηλαδή μπορείς να μου βρείς 2 iPhones με 400€ συνολικά;


200ε λιγότερο λέει, όχι 200 το ένα :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> 200ε λιγότερο λέει, όχι 200 το ένα


Το γνωριζω αλλα εχει κανει quote ενα ποστ που λεει για 2 Iphones με συνολικα 600€ και λεει οτι βρισκονται 200€ φθηνοτερα.  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Το γνωριζω αλλα εχει κανει quote ενα ποστ που λεει για 2 Iphones με συνολικα 600€ και λεει οτι βρισκονται 200€ φθηνοτερα.


Διατύπωσα λάθος συγνώμη.
Εννοούσα , 400ευρώ το καθένα.

----------


## TearDrop

Στο Αμερικάνικο ebay οι τιμές είναι οτι να'ναι. Απορώ ποιος αγοράζει απο'κει. 

Αγγλία και πάλι Αγγλία. Αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος που να στέλνει εκτός UΚ, μιας και είναι κολλημένοι στη χώρα τους.

Εγώ αυριο περιμένω επιτέλους τα iphone. Σφραγισμένα στα κουτάκια τους και χωρίς άγχος για τελωνείο  :Smile:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Στο Αμερικάνικο ebay οι τιμές είναι οτι να'ναι. Απορώ ποιος αγοράζει απο'κει. 
> 
> Αγγλία και πάλι Αγγλία. Αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος που να στέλνει εκτός UΚ, μιας και είναι κολλημένοι στη χώρα τους.
> 
> Εγώ αυριο περιμένω επιτέλους τα iphone. Σφραγισμένα στα κουτάκια τους και χωρίς άγχος για τελωνείο


Έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιον πωλητή; Σε τι τιμή τα περιμένεις;

----------


## TearDrop

Εγώ όπως είπα και πριν, τα πήρα και τα 2 μαζί, 600€ με τα μεταφορικά μέσα. Σφραγισμένα στο κουτί. Ο πωλητής μάλιστα με ρώτησε αν ήθελα να τα ανοίξει και να τα ξεκλειδώσει ή να μου τα στείλει σφραγισμένα. 

Σε 1 βδομάδα συνολικά (μεσολάβησαν και γιορτές) τα είχα σπίτι.

Το κακό με το Αγγλικό Ebay είναι οτι οι περισσότεροι δεν στέλνουν εκτός UK, οπότε θέλει ψάξιμο και αρκετή τύχη.

----------


## ownagE_

Δωσε μας το id του seller αν γινεται  :Wink:

----------


## stergios_ath

Εάν το παραγγείλω με ελληνική πιστωτική απο το apple store, με παράδοση στην Αμερική σε έναν φίλο και έπειτα μου το φέρουν οι γονείς του που επιστρέφουν απο Αμερική σε 10 μέρες παίζει να έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## nickolas2005

Στο applestore δεν δέχονται ελληνική πιστωτική. 

Πες να σου το παρουν οι γονεις του απο εκει και απλά εδω τους δίνεις τα λεφτά.

----------


## RyDeR

> Εάν το παραγγείλω με ελληνική πιστωτική απο το apple store, με παράδοση στην Αμερική σε έναν φίλο και έπειτα μου το φέρουν οι γονείς του που επιστρέφουν απο Αμερική σε 10 μέρες παίζει να έχω πρόβλημα;


Ναι, δεν δέχονται άλλες εκτός αμερικάνικων πιστωτικών.  :Wink:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Ναι, δεν δέχονται άλλες εκτός αμερικάνικων πιστωτικών.


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## TearDrop

> Δωσε μας το id του seller αν γινεται


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...LLBUY.m311.lVI

Εχει και άλλα απ'οτι βλέπω αλλά εχει ανεβάσει λίγο τις τιμές.

----------


## kadronarxis

Παιδιά, περιμένουμε iPhone 2.
Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα έρθει το iPhone στην Ελλάδα.
Κλείνω το θέμα, μιας και αφορά το iPhone 1.

----------

